# Dangerous Caulk Fumes



## Esanders323

I used DAP Seal N' Peel on a few of my windows in my apartment to help with drafts coming into my bedroom and office. I had to use a lot because I wanted to really Seal up all of the windows very well. I can't open any windows, but I have a large air purifier going in one room and a fan in the other. The fumes are pretty bad, but bearable. However, I'm concerned about the toxicity of the fumes. I have a cat and a dog in the apartment and I'm worried that they may be too strong to be around 24/7. The following is a link to the SDS 

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/91/91fe4468-788b-4adf-bce1-d66005c618ab.pdf

Should I be concerned about the fumes and my safety as well as my pets?

Thanks!


----------



## Gymschu

Just a couple thoughts........if you had to use a "lot" of caulk, well, that's never good. That would mean you have some very large gaps that should probably be addressed with something other than caulk. Caulk does well when it bridges cracks less than 1/4" wide. If you filled large gaps (more than 1/4" wide) that caulk is going to take a long time to cure and harden up........which means the fumes will linger for quite a while.

Opening the windows even a bit would help immensely. Anything to get the air moving.......put a fan on one end of the room(s) and push the air towards a window that is open or partially open. I guess if you can't open a window, the next best thing is to keep the air moving with a fan or even your air purifier.


----------



## Lutron

My question to this situation is, wouldn't your apartment maintenance handle work such as this? Certainly I understand not wanting to waste money nor being cold with drafts, but I'd let the maintenance handle this in the future.

As for the caulk, for a long time now, Dap and a vast majority of other manufacturers use low VOC materials with caulk, paints and even with some of their other products as well. Obviously, if a large quantity is used, there might be a lingering smell. 

My best advise would be to contact Dap directly and speak to a technical support representative. Calling Home Depot or other distributors won't help you as they don't have MDS information widely available.


----------



## Oso954

The smell should disappear in a couple of days. If you have a bathroom fan, range hood, or similar vent to the outdoors, turning them on should lower the smell level.


----------



## Stapler

Is this common for that type of caulking to have lingering smell afterwards? I've done some caulking in the past, but never had a issue of a odor.


----------

